# Can we add a Subcategory for RCI vs II affiliation to the Resort DB filter



## alwysonvac (Sep 12, 2017)

Can we add a subcategory for RCI vs II affiliation to the Resort DB filter?

For example, if a TUG member only owns a resort that is affiliated with RCI (such as HGVC), they might be interested in RCI Rankings and Reviews only  (such as Maui or Kauai where HGVC doesn't have resorts).

https://tug2.com/BrowseResorts.aspx?Hawaii | Maui&area=3&group=19 (select "choose sub category" to see current drop down values).


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 12, 2017)

ill see what we can do.


----------

